# Mini Aqua Farm



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my little farm
Size: 5 gallon
Light: 13W 6500K CFL
Substrate: Seachem flourite black
Co2: Diy yeast co2
Fert: Seachem flourish comprehensive, seachem flourish nitrogen, seachem flourish excel, dry fert KH2PO4
Flora: Pogostemon stellatus, Glosso, Dwarf Hair Grass, Hm


























and here is my emersed farm


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Would you consider putting in livestock to increase NO3 and provide ammonia for the cycle?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Would you consider putting in livestock to increase NO3 and provide ammonia for the cycle?


yes i will do that when the tank is cycled.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

just an update. Added 6 new portions of dwarf hair grass


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

You should consider stocking popular plants like Utricularia graminifolia and dwarf baby tears.

For the DHG, glosso, and HM (and the 2 I suggested previously), you should grow them emersed so they'll grow at a faster rate.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> You should consider stocking popular plants like Utricularia graminifolia and dwarf baby tears.
> 
> For the DHG, glosso, and HM (and the 2 I suggested previously), you should grow them emersed so they'll grow at a faster rate.


Thank you for your suggestion. I actually have a portion of HC that i am trying to grow, if successful i will "mass produce" it.
For emersed i will take a small portion of them first and test if they grow nice emersed. (because i found that glosso grows faster submersed)


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Made my emersed setup, added some HC cuba.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for leon's crypt parva and downoi, they look very pretty
i will move them to my 30cm cube after i redo it


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i will take all your dhg if they're a good price! 
just to make sure, they are "eleocharis acicularis", the dwarf type, and not the long hair grass "eleocharis vivipara" right?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i will take all your dhg if they're a good price!
> just to make sure, they are "eleocharis acicularis", the dwarf type, and not the long hair grass "eleocharis vivipara" right?


they are acicularis, here is the label that came with it when i bought it few months ago. They will be available in 2 weeks so that they can grow more


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

sweet thank you! please marked them "reserved"  ill take them!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> sweet thank you! please marked them "reserved"  ill take them!


yea thank you! you will be my first customer


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

haha i feel like it won't be my last time either !


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Alexxa, 

Can you message me when your glosso is ready? Thanks! I want submerged glosso. 

Laura


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hi Alexxa,
> 
> Can you message me when your glosso is ready? Thanks! I want submerged glosso.
> 
> Laura


yep, thank you.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Good stuff. I like the wine goblets, a touch of class.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Good stuff. I like the wine goblets, a touch of class.


Thank you!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

oh ya just to clarify the pot/goblet is not included - not for sale


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

alexxa said:


> Thank you for leon's crypt parva and downoi, they look very pretty
> i will move them to my 30cm cube after i redo it


Good to see my stock put into good use!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Good to see my stock put into good use!


yea i will put them in my 30cm cube once it is set up


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update









glosso are spreading runners now









DHG looks green









emersed Hm grows so fast!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update, so far pretty good, but the plants grow slower than what i expected.









glosso is almost ready









here is the pogostemon stellatus


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

hey guys the DHG are ready for sale now! first come first serve! only 5 pots.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=226731#post226731


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update









Five pots of DHG are ready for sale









One pot of pogostemon stellatus is ready for sale









Strong roots as you can see


----------

